
Robert David Steele and the Open Source Intelligence Paradigm - sergeant3
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/earth-insight/2014/jun/19/open-source-revolution-conquer-one-percent-cia-spy
======
bch
A book (The Open-Source Everything Manifesto: Transparency, Truth and Trust)
referenced in the article is mis-linked. The proper link is
[https://www.northatlanticbooks.com/shop/the-open-source-
ever...](https://www.northatlanticbooks.com/shop/the-open-source-everything-
manifesto/)

------
cuckcuckspruce
Robert Steele has the distinction of being the only presenter to have
presented at every HOPE[0] conference. He generally gives two talks, the first
about Open Source Intelligence[1] and the next generally entitled improv[2]
where he talks about his background in the CIA and marine intelligence.

[0] [https://www.hope.net/](https://www.hope.net/)

[1] The last one was called "Open Source Everything", and can be viewed here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qpg5qKa-
OY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qpg5qKa-OY)

[2] The last one can be viewed here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOXqWMZXH8o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOXqWMZXH8o)

